# Window tints - worth it or not?!



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi!!!

Currently debating whether to get window tints on the rear of my red Audi TT mk2 but is it worth it?! I've had window tints on my previous car but that wasn't a TT and to be honest I haven't seen many mk2's with tints. Is that just personal opinion or is that because it's not very practical?!

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Vicky


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Vicky.

I have factory tints on the rear of my car and the best thing about them is how they reduce glare in the rear view mirror at night from following vehicles.

I assume you're talking about adding film type tints, in which case I'd just be careful where you get them done- you can usually tell it's just a film and they can look pretty naff.


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Black and Red is a good contrast in gerenal.

As the previous poster said just make sure if you go ahead its a good retubale company as the cheap stuff looks dreadful.

For the main rear window and two rear sides you should be lookng at about £250+ anything below id question.


----------



## Zebedee (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

We have a red mk 2 and have had tints on the rear window and the two rear sides, it's looks really good! It does help with glare, and keeps the car cooler!

I don't know where you are in the country, but we used south west tinting in Wellington, Somerset, they gave us a lifetime guarantee and it cost £130, we had it done last june and it still looks really good! They were very particular in how it went on and would only let us leave when they were happy with it!

Hope this helps!

Lin and Darren


----------



## N44CKL (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi 
I had tints on my previous car, looks great but it's like wearing sunglasses at night, the TT is not an easy car to see out of at the best of times so I decided against tints on mine! 
Mentioned earlier in the topic was reducing glare from following vehicles, do you have auto dim rear view mirror? Because they work far far far better than tints do IMO!

Cheers! 
Nick


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Rear side windows - a waste of time. The windows are so small so it would be of little benefit and as you can't tint the front side windows you get this break in the shading of the side windows which makes it look odd.
Rear window - could be a good idea. Its would reduce the amount of heat absorbed in summer as this is a large, flattish area of glass. It makes it harder for thieves to see if you've got a RNS-E or other higher spec head unit. Not sure about how it would be at night though.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I opted for factory privacy glass & I've never regretted it! My only gripe is that the auto-dimming rear view mirror still activates which obscures the already limited view! I have never seen film that looks as convincing as factory glass!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Paul-TT said:


> My only gripe is that the auto-dimming rear view mirror still activates which obscures the already limited view! I have never seen film that looks as convincing as factory glass!


I've often wondered what the cumulative effect would be of rear privacy glass AND an auto dipping rear view mirror. Something to be wary of before fitting tinted film if you already have the dipping mirror obviously.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought you could turn off the auto dimming mirror function.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> I thought you could turn off the auto dimming mirror function.


No idea tbh.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

I have factory tints, Bad thing - reversing in the dark, I can hardly see anything out the back in the dark.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Anakin said:


> I have factory tints, Bad thing - reversing in the dark, I can hardly see anything out the back in the dark.


That's true - definite loss of visibility reversing in the dark.


----------



## FunkyMunky (Jul 6, 2011)

igotone said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you could turn off the auto dimming mirror function.
> ...


Press the button in the middle of the interior mirror to turn off auto dimming.


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the Black Edition TT in Ibis White and think the OEM tints are proper nice, really sets the car off! Especially with the slightly tinted brake lights.

I see behind them perfectly, especially in the night and for reversing.. that's why the rear parking sensors are there! :roll:

Personally I think it would look great on a red TT.


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the lightest possible on mine. Drivers and passenger window. Looking out from inside not very different at all, but because of the shape of the TT and the black interior, outward looking in looks fab.
No Lio black out&#8230; Just a very very nice balanced look.


----------



## lexd90 (Jan 25, 2014)

Just got mine done last week on a Daytona Grey Mk2. Rear quarter windows and rear windscreen. They set the car off much better. Cost me £100 from Scot Tint in Newbridge, Edinburgh w/ lifetime guarantee. They done a great job too.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had many of my cars tinted but not my TT Roadster as seemed pointless with the letter box rear window, beneficial on the coupe though. Just try to buy the best foil you can afford as there are big differences in quality.


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you all! Really appreciate your comments...

Still unsure whether to have them or not. It's more for the look of the car I'm going for rather than practicality...as I've got rear parking sensors I don't see the reversing being a problem and I used to have 5% tints in my old corsa vxr, obvs completely different car but still reversing and visibility wasn't an issue. I haven't got auto dimming rear view mirror so that wouldn't be an issue either. I've also got red leather interior so I think tints would be good to stop that from looking faded and dull. I just don't want it to look really naff...at the minute the 'theme' for the car as it were is red and silver including silver wing mirrors, red callipers, silver spoke alloys etc. Maybe the black will look too harsh with that?!

I'm still pondering and I'm very indecisive as you can tell! I'll probably take a pic and photo shop it to see what the windows look like before deciding!

Thank you again


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lrihk said:


> I have the Black Edition TT in Ibis White and think the OEM tints are proper nice, really sets the car off! Especially with the slightly tinted brake lights.
> 
> I see behind them perfectly, especially in the night and for reversing.. that's why the rear parking sensors are there! :roll:
> 
> Personally I think it would look great on a red TT.


Ahhhh the tints look amazing with the black and white!!! Love this...it's swayed me! Thanks for your post


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lrihk said:


> I have the Black Edition TT in Ibis White and think the OEM tints are proper nice, really sets the car off! Especially with the slightly tinted brake lights.
> 
> I see behind them perfectly, especially in the night and for reversing.. that's why the rear parking sensors are there! :roll:
> 
> Personally I think it would look great on a red TT.


P.S what percentage tint was this?

Thanks


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my factory fitted tint....


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

igotone said:


> This is my factory fitted tint....


Now I do like that with the red...what percentage was this if you don't mind me asking igotone?


----------



## Sean225 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks about 30%


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

VickyLou27 said:


> Thank you all! Really appreciate your comments...
> 
> Still unsure whether to have them or not. It's more for the look of the car I'm going for rather than practicality...as I've got rear parking sensors I don't see the reversing being a problem and I used to have 5% tints in my old corsa vxr, obvs completely different car but still reversing and visibility wasn't an issue. I haven't got auto dimming rear view mirror so that wouldn't be an issue either. I've also got red leather interior so I think tints would be good to stop that from looking faded and dull. I just don't want it to look really naff...at the minute the 'theme' for the car as it were is red and silver including silver wing mirrors, red callipers, silver spoke alloys etc. Maybe the black will look too harsh with that?!
> 
> ...


what colour is your front grille. .if it's not black would you be considering changing it to black. Maybe a black painted Audi OE rear sports diffuser ?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

VickyLou27 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > This is my factory fitted tint....
> ...


Erm.... not sure Vicky tbh, but I'd agree with it being around 30%


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Templar said:


> VickyLou27 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! Really appreciate your comments...
> ...


My front grille is back...it's all as standard as is the back rear bumper. I was thinking about having it wrapped silver gloss though the same as my wing mirrors. But instead if I go for the tinted windows I think I'll get a rear sports bumper in gloss black.

The other question I'm wanting to ask is regarding the exhaust system - what's the best one to get and whether I could get a TTS style rear bumper?! Think that should be for a separate thread though haha...sorry, I'm an Audi newbie


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I changed the rear lower diffuser on my 2.0 tfsi which had the one side twin exit pipe to the 3.2 dual exit type from Audi. Had this fitted at the same time I had the rear section box replace with a custom straight through twin box/exit design. Looked very effective and sounded nice and deep too.
Will see where I posted pics on here if you are interested ?

edit: here's a link to a pic of my rear end (second post down the page?)
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=299505&start=180

Hope this helps a little. 
Jase


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

VickyLou27 said:


> Lrihk said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Black Edition TT in Ibis White and think the OEM tints are proper nice, really sets the car off! Especially with the slightly tinted brake lights.
> ...





VickyLou27 said:


> Lrihk said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Black Edition TT in Ibis White and think the OEM tints are proper nice, really sets the car off! Especially with the slightly tinted brake lights.
> ...


Glad my pictures swayed you 

I don't actually know the percentage, but it definitely is more than 30%! I would suggest phoning your local Audi and asking them, they should know!


----------



## TimGTT (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the same car, not sure what the percentage tint is as it is the original audi spec, but I agree they really set the car off. Seen a red black edition which looked great too so go for it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Templar said:


> I changed the rear lower diffuser on my 2.0 tfsi which had the one side twin exit pipe to the 3.2 dual exit type from Audi. Had this fitted at the same time I had the rear section box replace with a custom straight through twin box/exit design. Looked very effective and sounded nice and deep too.
> Will see where I posted pics on here if you are interested ?
> 
> edit: here's a link to a pic of my rear end (second post down the page?)
> ...


It really does help, thank you! That looks fab. So you got the diffuser from Audi? Then did you fit it yourself or did you get it done elsewhere? Was it pretty pricey for all of it together? Oh also, did you paint it satin black yourself?

Sorry...I like questions 

Vic


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lrihk said:


> VickyLou27 said:
> 
> 
> > Lrihk said:
> ...


Brill, thank you


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

TimGTT said:


> I have the same car, not sure what the percentage tint is as it is the original audi spec, but I agree they really set the car off. Seen a red black edition which looked great too so go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white and black looks amazing!!! Thank you for your post  definitely going to go for it!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

quote="VickyLou27"]


Templar said:


> I changed the rear lower diffuser on my 2.0 tfsi which had the one side twin exit pipe to the 3.2 dual exit type from Audi. Had this fitted at the same time I had the rear section box replace with a custom straight through twin box/exit design. Looked very effective and sounded nice and deep too.
> Will see where I posted pics on here if you are interested ?
> 
> edit: here's a link to a pic of my rear end (second post down the page?)
> ...


It really does help, thank you! That looks fab. So you got the diffuser from Audi? Then did you fit it yourself or did you get it done elsewhere? Was it pretty pricey for all of it together? Oh also, did you paint it satin black yourself?

Sorry...I like questions 

Vic[/quote]

You're a woman so I wouldn't expect anything less..lol

Right.. diffuser comes in at around 130 unpainted + 40 to professionally paint satin black.. rear exhaust system custom made 270 (cash) and included fitting the diffuser so everything looked and fitted spot on.


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Templar said:


> quote="VickyLou27"]
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> ...


You're a woman so I wouldn't expect anything less..lol

Right.. diffuser comes in at around 130 unpainted + 40 to professionally paint satin black.. rear exhaust system custom made 270 (cash) and included fitting the diffuser so everything looked and fitted spot on. [/quote]

Haha think asking loads of questions is the only thing I do have in common with women...give me cars, beer and football any day  

Thanks for that, defintiely going to look into it...will just need to wait until the next pay day!! Where did you get the rear exhaust custom made?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hehe ;-)

The custom exhaust was made and fitted at a company called John Ashley Exhausts; http://www.jaex.co.uk/ 
Loads of options/tailpipes ect to choose from.

They may do you an even better deal if you pay by cash on the day.


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

Templar said:


> Hehe ;-)
> 
> The custom exhaust was made and fitted at a company called John Ashley Exhausts; http://www.jaex.co.uk/
> Loads of options/tailpipes ect to choose from.
> ...


Thank you Jase, you've been really helpful. I'll most definitely look into it  x


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Are tints worth doing on a Mk1 Roadster ? Curious as i hav`nt seen one yet ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

thegasman said:


> Are tints worth doing on a Mk1 Roadster ? Curious as i hav`nt seen one yet ?


There's not much glass really on a roadster and rear visibility is not great at the best of times. Personally I don't think it will look particularly good if I'm honest, more so when the roof is down.


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Templar said:


> thegasman said:
> 
> 
> > Are tints worth doing on a Mk1 Roadster ? Curious as i hav`nt seen one yet ?
> ...


Good point Templar.... thanks for that !


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Definitely nice on ibis


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Another


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

One more


----------



## VickyLou27 (Apr 8, 2014)

garytheobald said:


> Definitely nice on ibis


Always looks great with white!! Are these factory fitted or film?


----------



## garytheobald (Nov 2, 2009)

Factory I'll get some better photos done today


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Had me TTS BE in glacier white coupe for a weekend, looked gorgeous but I still maintain that tinted windows on a Roadster looks a bit naff.


----------



## Amp13 (Nov 4, 2013)

I've got a Black Edition Amplified and to be honest, the factory tint is very dark to the point where you cant see in the rear of the car but it does add a nice touch and compliments some colours of the car!


----------

